# Prices of Nail clipping?



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello,

Sorry it's me again. Seems like I'm taking over this bird section sometimes! 

Anyhow, I'm being a little lazy here but does anyone know what the RSCPA charges for nail clipping? I managed to do it once and I can get a hold of him but it's difficult to clip him when he's wriggling around and no one in the house has good enough eyesight to cut them for me  No one wants to hold him either, he bites me hard enough but he doesn't really tolerate others holding him.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I didn't even know the RSPCA offered this service? Have you tried your local avian vet?

Alternatively invest in a good pair of leather gloves for whoever can hold your bird whilst you clip the nails, then your volunteer won't suffer any damage to their hands whilst you clip your bird 

Good luck


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

lol Good idea! I might have to rope someone into doing it, he's a real shoulder bird and in this weather when your wearing a short top it REALLY hurts. I just assumed that a vet at the RSPCA would do it, it's not really a technical bird only thing.

P.s I meant actually going in an RSPCA vets or PDSA not ringing them out or anything lol


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I always clip my twos nails when they are hanging on the bars of the cages.It is so easy to do then one handed and they really don't even notice.
I wouldn't trust the rspca with my animals


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

At our vets (We're not an RSPCA or PDSA practice) it's about £4 to have their nails cut I think. It shouldn't cost too much.

Stacey xxx


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice one cheers! sounds about right xx


I see a lot of negativity about the RSPCA, I hope they buck there ideas up soon. I know that they can be quite selective!


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

toddy said:


> I always clip my twos nails when they are hanging on the bars of the cages.It is so easy to do then one handed and they really don't even notice.
> I wouldn't trust the rspca with my animals


me neither!!!!!


----------



## Kristi27 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi, I have used a local pet shop before. It was part of a garden centre and they were very good there. They didn't actually charge anything- it was discretionary and any money went to an animal charity. I now do it at home with my partner (he holds and I clip!!) and so far we've not had any slip-ups, fingers crossed!! I always have cornflour on hand though just in case I nip too much off as it stops the blood


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

We don't have any garden centres near by which is a shame . 

I managed to get his nails cut last week I felt terrible though, I could actually hear his little heart beating! I nipped him a little bit and there was the smallest speck of blood but I felt so guilty and started panicking, that's why I'd prefer someone who's used to doing it as he doesn't half struggle.

I'd do it when he has his feet on the bars but because he absolutely LOVES being with you he just lifts his feet up to get on your fingers lol.


----------

